# Magnetic Island - Horseshoe Bay 7th May



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well as I alluded to in my earlier post http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=47017 the missus and i along with our little bloke went up to magnetic island last week and I took along some fishing gear (as you do) in the process.

With all 3 of us coming down with a wicked cold as we got up there (Monday 2nd) there weren't many opportunities for a fish as we juggled trying to keep our little guy amused while he was pretty miserable. I got my leave pass last Saturday morning and I had already struck up a conversation earlier on with the guy on Horseshoe Bay who hired out Swing kayaks telling him I was interested in a fish. Got there at 8am and after he set himself up and he pointed out some fishing spots I hit the water at around 9am. I bought some thin nylon rope out of which I cut up 2 lengths one for a paddle leash and the other for a rod leash and I was off. $20 for 2 hours hire was pretty good value I reckon.

Coming from my Hobie Revo I was interested in having a go on a 'proper' paddling yak and loved it. The Swing paddled so much better than the Revo!

Anyway I mainly trolled around a Rapala X-Rap diving minnow but after about 45 minutes I didn't have a touch. the pod of 20-30 dolphins that had followed one of the trawlers in I reckon may have been to blame but who knows. It was a fair bit choppier and windier the further I got out so I wasn't able to paddle all that fast but not long later my reel's drag began to sing as I had finally managed to hook something. I was hoping for something decent but it turned out to be a small blacktip reef shark. All I seem to catch while fishing off shore away from Sydney are bloody sharks!!! Both hooks were set quite well but I wanted my lure back so quickly brought him on board and did some dental work before letting him go. The hooks were mangled however so I ended up swapping to a smaller pink minnow and continued trolling.




























Not much for the next half an hour or so as I paddled hard into a decent headwind trying to make my way back closer into the bay and it gave me a pretty good work out. I paddled towards the eastern side of the bay and then heard the rod buckle slightly while I had the butt resting inside on of the rear scuppers. Not much of a fight and soon enough I reeled in a tiny mackerel of some description. Not sure what it was though.










Had to be back so I changed to a 5" slam SP minnow which I peppered around while paddling back for no takers.

All in all a beautiful spot to do some kayak fishing and I just wish I could have gone back for another fish but it wasn't to be, Oh well next time!

Marty


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done, you may not have caught a trophy fish of any description but at least you got some action.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Good job Marty! It's a pretty good part of the world hey!

I moved down to the Sunny Coast last Wednesday, so didn't get a chance to catch up. Would've been good to have a paddle around with someone.

Shame there wasn't more fish for ya, but also glad it was only a little black tip you hooked... There's some bigguns in that area that aren't of the reef variety :twisted:


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice shark mate 
Nice report


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

At least you got out, and weren't left wondering what if?

Looks like a school mackeral to me with the large faint blotches and white patch on dorsal fin.

Kev


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Good on you for getting out there and having a go, there an awesome yak the swing


----------



## MadMal (May 8, 2011)

been out that way a few times, only kayaked out and around once though.
When we were out that way we saw all sorts of action, one in which involved a very large pointed fin haha.
Nice big island with lots of different spots to throw a yak around, not to mention the nightlifes pretty fun too ;-) 
Defenitaly gotta get back there once i have my new boat.


----------

